# dead sps



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

flower pot died ozzing slime what do i do?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you please provide more information? Tank size, contents, temp, lighting, animals, water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, and calcium?

The more you can tell us the faster we can help!

And if you haven't already done it, get it out of there before it harms the tank from the huge ammonia output that it will give from death and decay. That is a very difficult coral to keep and is prone to a number of diseases.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

Gonipora is a very demanding lps coral that requires high lighting and current, as well as supplementation with phytoplankton or other filter feeding supsensions. Generally not a coral i would recommend to most hobbyists. I would remove the dead coral and do a partial water change asap.


----------

